# audi key fob?



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a 99 a6 and was wondering where i could get a key fob cheap.. i havent checked the dealer but i know it will be expensive. also can programming be done without vag? thanks in advance


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

i paid 200 from the dealer. thats cut and coded


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

That's pricey. Does anyone know anywhere cheaper? Also is vag needed for programming of is it just a sequence?


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

you can always buy a blank key on ebay and have the dealer cut it. they also sell used keys on ebay. just need to flash it


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I have a friend at the local VW dealer and he gave me the same price. I think I will just search for a fob, have the dealer cut the key, and have him program it. Hopefully it comes out cheaper. Welcome to the wonderful world of Audi. Why can't they just be like BMW.?


----------



## teespeed (Apr 17, 2008)

*keys cut*



questioncom said:


> you can always buy a blank key on ebay and have the dealer cut it. they also sell used keys on ebay. just need to flash it


Most dealers wont cut keys if they arent original. The ones on ebay are made of some other type material and eats the cutting blade on tneir machine. they are usually pretty good to find that out as soon as they start cutting, they imediately stop then they will share the bad news with you...


----------

